

Show HN: Exploring the Tap Hypothesis with LibGDX - xandroid4net
http://xandroid4net.blogspot.com/2015/08/exploring-tap-hypothesis-with-libgdx.html

======
xandroid4net
Exploring the Tap Hypothesis by building a simple game with libGDX

